# What is your favorite tool to work on a bicycle?



## locomotion (Nov 5, 2018)

What is your favorite tool to work on a bicycle?

Mine is not a specific bicycle tool, but it's still my favorite tool to work with.
It can do a lot of the hard work that most other tools can't handle.
It's like a portable bench vice.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 5, 2018)

Rawhide mallet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Wheeler (Nov 5, 2018)

Bike stand!


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 5, 2018)

Steel wool.
runner up: Park spoke wrench


----------



## kccomet (Nov 5, 2018)

sledge hammer


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably a good quality adjustable wrench, but I'm also partial to my pedal wrench.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2018)

The floor pump.
It means you're done and about ready to take it for a ride.


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 5, 2018)

A good shop light so you can see what you’re doing!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2018)

I love head badges, so this little guy is my friend. It fits the slot in a Schwinn head badge screw, perfect!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2018)

Fingers to turn wrenches.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Rawhide mallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





What do you use it for?


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 896367



Yes Ed. Very useful on Schwinns.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 896367




This is my actual Schwinn workshop. Insurance would not let me set it up in the garage, so I set it all up in a 20' shipping container.
Acetylene dissolved gas and Oxygen compressed gas mix for a lot of fun.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 6, 2018)

locomotion said:


> What do you use it for?



Rawhide mallet good for installing bearing cups, removing sheet metal dents, reshaping stuff, loosening up stuck bolts, loosening stem/headset bolt wedge and anything else they needs a nudge.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 6, 2018)

I love my antique Crescent wrenches in all different sizes.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I love my antique Crescent wrenches in all different sizes.



Any pictures? Would love to see them.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

Iverider said:


> View attachment 896387



I don't drink but I guess it can help the least patient members.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 6, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Any pictures? Would love to see them.




I have several 6 inch, a couple 12 inch, a 15" and a 18" 
Still need to find a 4, 8, and 10. I have some 8s and 10s but not this old. The old ones say DROP FORGED STEEL on the handle. I really like the ones with the nice patina. The 6" are the ones I use most often.

here's one of the 6"








here's the 15" and two 6"




here's the 18"
My wife thought I was nuts when I said I was going to clean it up. Still works like new!








I think I have 3 or 4 of the 12"
here is one of them


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 6, 2018)

My Utica crescent wrench - belonged to my great-grandfather and goes back a long, long way. Still every bit as nice as my newer USA Craftsman wrenches.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 6, 2018)

ALWAYS start with WD40.


----------



## dweenk (Nov 6, 2018)

Penetrating oil and patience.


----------



## DWOZ17 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have an electric motor with a wire wheel attached to it, it is my most used tool in my shop!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 6, 2018)

Works great on bent forks!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2018)

Vice grip, but not on anything really good.
Monkey wrenches should only be used on pipe...Period. (just my opinion).


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2018)

Bike stand is my go to.  Then the foot pump, cause you are just about ready to go for the test ride. Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 6, 2018)

This guy!





I know how to make my bike ride the way I expect. And it's free!!


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 7, 2018)

locomotion said:


> What is your favorite tool to work on a bicycle?
> 
> Mine is not a specific bicycle tool, but it's still my favorite tool to work with.
> It can do a lot of the hard work that most other tools can't handle.
> ...



I'm gonna have to go for that big pipe wrench. When I pull that out, it means I have exhausted using all my "pretty" tools and chemicals on whatever it is that is stuck (seatpost, what's left of a pedal, etc.). Now it will either move or shear off - either way, time no longer stands still on the repair.


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 7, 2018)

Out of the ones that have come in most handy, I'd have to say this one, and my crank puller.

My vote will go to this as it gets used the most often.





As a kid I did not even know chain tools existed, I used to get by with pliers, a punch, and some patience.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Nov 8, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Out of the ones that have come in most handy, I'd have to say this one, and my crank puller.
> 
> My vote will go to this as it gets used the most often.
> View attachment 897035
> ...




I also have the exact same tool. And it's also one of my favorite to use. Makes the job painless for removing a chain link, unless when I punch the pin a tad too far, then it's back to the hammer to get the pin back in.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 9, 2018)

mazdaflyer said:


> Rawhide mallet good for installing bearing cups, removing sheet metal dents, reshaping stuff, loosening up stuck bolts, loosening stem/headset bolt wedge and anything else they needs a nudge.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Mallet and screwdriver...


 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coot (Nov 14, 2018)

Today it's my New Departure rear hub tool. The one that holds all the discs in place.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2018)

I bought these spreading pliers from the Snap On guy about a year ago, and I just had a stubborn handlebar to stem engagement, and I've got to say, that this little gem has just became one of my favorite new tools.






Hit the driver up, the next time you see the Snap On truck.
You won't regret getting a pair of these pliers.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 27, 2018)

Perhaps a bit refined for old bikes.  But none the less, things are usually pretty exciting when this is in action.


----------



## vincev (Nov 27, 2018)

The more tools ya have the easier the job will be.Nothing takes the place of the correct tool for a certain job.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 30, 2018)

my top 5 are:
1) dual Park bike stand
2) correct socket with long bar for rear new departure hub nuts
3) kick stand tool for kickstand removal on schwinns
4) mega size crescent head set top nut 
5) Mario Bros. type combination wrench for the sprocket removal lock nut


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 21, 2019)

Do you have 


Coot said:


> Today it's my New Departure rear hub tool. The one that holds all the discs in place.



do you have any model d spares? I'm looking for the brake arm, clutch ring and dust cover. thanks. mark.Also axle nuts and lock nuts.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 21, 2019)

Pedal axle straightening tool


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 21, 2019)

For my purposes, because it's probably used most often, would be my lighted telescoping magnet.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 21, 2019)

My wheel truing tool


----------



## Nashman (Jan 22, 2019)

Coot said:


> Today it's my New Departure rear hub tool. The one that holds all the discs in place.



Could have used that yesterday, plus had the bearing in backwards, dang thing wouldn't sit flush in the hub. After what seemed like hours, looked at the diagram, watched the video. Shazam!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 22, 2019)

A good light.  Just replaced 4 overhead fluorescent in my inside work area. Amazing. Seeing is believing. As in what the heck was this guy thinking? ( as in the last backyard mechanic!)


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 22, 2019)

Chop sticks for cleaning the deeper, tight spaces without scratching and they're free! I use the fork instead when eating out or take-out.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## OhioJones (Jan 22, 2019)

Good ol' made in the US of A crescent wrench. Between that and a solid flathead, I can build a flux capacitor.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 23, 2019)

ME, of course.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 24, 2019)

new2olbikes said:


> Chop sticks for cleaning the deeper, tight spaces without scratching and they're free! I use the fork instead when eating out or take-out.



Right on. I have a set too!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 24, 2019)

I have some used dental tools that come in handy at times as well. Open up WIDE!!


----------



## Beads (Jan 24, 2019)

Old bikes...old tools!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 16, 2019)

To melt down the earwax harden grease, when rebuilding a Schwinn Approved French speedometer


----------



## vincev (Feb 16, 2019)

No special tool.I would say the "proper" tool is my favorite tool. Jobs always go a lot easier when you use the right tools.


----------



## ricobike (Feb 20, 2019)

I've kind of avoided posting in this thread because I think @vincev said it best.  There are too many tools that I like to use to do the many jobs needed to restore a bike.  But in thinking about it more, I think this non-glamorous tool kinda fits into this thread for a very specific personal reason.  This Lincoln Lubrigun grease gun is the only grease gun I've ever had all of my life.  I believe it was my fathers and I used it growing up for my motorcycles and bicycles and I've continued to use it.  Since it's the only grease gun I've ever had, I'm fairly certain that I've used it on every bicycle that I've worked on in my entire life.  There aren't many tools I can say that about so this one gets my nod for the favorite tool thread .


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 22, 2019)

The right one


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 22, 2019)

In general I try to get myself to working on any bike. Some days I don't work as well as others.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 13, 2019)

After a bit of thought I realized there are 3 things I use on every bike I build. I guess they could be considered favorite tools.





Compressor I got for free. "Tank is full of water. You can have it if you think you can fix it."




Park TS-2




And a radio. Music is my other passion and I like both kinds. Rock aaand Roll!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 13, 2019)

Ack!  After working on bikes with improvised tools a workstand , a good set of cone wrenches and a crank puller are a must. Most everything else can be improvised but probably shouldn’t .  If you don’t have the tools find a bike co-op and find out what you need.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jul 31, 2022)

Favourite tool? Easy... my Craftman socket set. Dad gave it to me about 35 years ago when they were still top quality stuff and I’ve added a few important goodies over the years so I have all of the options when it comes to working on my bikes. (Gas or pedal powered)

my wife got me a nice Park Tool workstand recently, so life just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Aug 1, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> After a bit of thought I realized there are 3 things I use on every bike I build. I guess they could be considered favorite tools.
> 
> View attachment 963787
> Compressor I got for free. "Tank is full of water. You can have it if you think you can fix it."
> ...



There is a drain on the bottom of the tank. The water will be nasty and stain whatever it gets on. So keep that in mind.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2022)

I think my favorite tool is the Park Tools pedal wrench. I have 2, one regular and one I accidentally bent so I cut it off at about 3". you use the big one for cracking it, then spin it off with the smaller one.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 1, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> There is a drain on the bottom of the tank. The water will be nasty and stain whatever it gets on. So keep that in mind.





Obviously the guy I got it from was unaware. I knew all I had to was plug it in, turn it on, drain & dry the tank. Added a little oil to clean out the rust & has worked like a champ for a dozen or so years! 😉


----------



## tacochris (Aug 1, 2022)

Easy....my Park Tools PRS6 stand.  I literally found it on trash day in a random neighborhood while on my way to get pizza.  Lol Im not sure how I did anything before this thing!  Worked on the ground alot and it was the absolute worst.  

Other things I have grown to appreciate is a solid collection of good, sharp screw drivers.  These old rusty bolt heads do not respond well to sloppy screw drivers if the bolt senses weakness.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

This one always becomes a favorite whenever you need it.
It’s the frame/fork spreading tool for tight spacing and closed fork ends.








It’s worth it’s weight in gold, when you come across one of those stubborn wheel inserts.
I got it from, Chicago Bike, Tony, when he closed up his shop.



Thanks, Tony!
I think of you every time I use it.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> This one always becomes a favorite whenever you need it.
> It’s the frame/fork spreading tool for tight spacing and closed fork ends.
> View attachment 1673033
> View attachment 1673034
> ...



O killer!  Is that for earlier bikes with the hole on both sides of the fork legs and not slots?  Those drive me crazy!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

Yep,
You can see it hanging on the wall up by the phone in that last picture.
I knew I had to have it, the first time I encountered one of those closed end forks without the axle slots.
Tony was a tool man.
If there was a specific tool, made for a specific task, Tony had it.
His shop was definitely eclectic, but he was/is a good old school bike mechanic.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

Another indispensable tool I got from Tony, was this axle vise.



You can see it hanging by the phone, just below the frame/fork spreading tool in that last picture.
Super handy when working with old hubs that have been around for awhile.
You’d think it would booger up the threads, but it doesn’t.
It just locks the axle down, so that those tight cones and lock nuts can be removed with civility.



This is the only makers mark I could find on it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2022)

^^^^ ooh, axle vice, there's a handy tool.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 1, 2022)

To me there's only one way to know when to put the tools down and take a shower. Or get a good helper.


----------

